# I believe Waymo will open to the general public before the end of October



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

All indications, like insider leaks, statements by reliable sources, and Waymo mass hiring, are following their historically predictable curve for an immediate major opening.

I am now convinced it's almost here.

Next up, according to sources that have been accurate in the past, after Phoenix will come Mountain View and San Fransico. This should be after May of 2019 when the regulations preventing them from charging fees are expected to be lifted. It's expected there will be a short early rider program, probably mostly just for marketing purposes, soon to be followed with a full opening.

In addition, lobbying efforts indicate Miami and Orlando will follow next year among others.

2019 may see a dozen or more cities opening. Right now, they're only being held up by the delivery of the 82,000 vehicles currently in manufacturing and, in some cases, regulations. The first delivery for their initial fleet will probably happen in October or November.

The major impact on all of us may still be a few years away, but it's coming. I would not be planning on full-time Uber driving beyond 2021-22 anymore.

This article sums it up nicely:

https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2018/09/19/is-waymos-robotaxi-service-launch-imminent/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

sprinkler season slowing down?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> sprinkler season slowing down?


I wouldn't know but the SDC market is heating up. Get ready.

You're not in Phoenix by any chance, are you? Because that would make my day!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

'I hate them': Locals reportedly are frustrated with Alphabet's self-driving cars

Mass hate is imminent.

If one wants to understand why Waymo is on a monumental failure's path, needs to look at the most recent and successful Google's failure - Google Fiber (Why Google Fiber Is High-Speed Internet's Most Successful Failure).

Unlike self driving cars, which people from places they are being deployed at, realistically and strongly hate, Google Fiber project was LOVED by everybody. "To everyone's surprise, Google was overwhelmed with cities promoting themselves for the test, receiving 1,100 proposals rather than the 10 to 50 they expected." and still, due to business and technological realities, Google Fiber "paused" future deployments.

Waymo is going to be buried sooner than you think.
This guy was right











RamzFanz said:


> You're not in Phoenix by any chance, are you? Because that would make my day!


This comment here it shows you for this user is not about a hobby or about something he is passionate about. It is about the other user, having a different opinion and getting disappointed, or getting hurt or affected by a potential change he doesn't believe in. 
Simply pathetic.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

So they have to pay for the self driving car and a human driver.

I think it's just recouping costs because if it pays for driver and car rates would have to double.

and after the first death 82,000 cars will be grounded.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> All indications, like insider leaks, statements by reliable sources, and Waymo mass hiring, are following their historically predictable curve for an immediate major opening.
> 
> I am now convinced it's almost here.
> 
> ...


Thx!! That's very funny.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Funny, I saw literally the same Exact post in Sept 2017


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

and i really thought ramz gave up on the sdc fantasty once and for all


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> 'I hate them': Locals reportedly are frustrated with Alphabet's self-driving cars
> 
> Mass hate is imminent.
> 
> ...


More Waymos = More hate!!

Did you catch the hilarious spin in the article??!!

_Event that some criticism on the maturity of Waymo-technology surfaced and the hesitant behavior of Waymo cars was mentioned, the crash rates and the observed behavior of Waymo-vehicles tell a different story. They seem to perform exactly they way we want autonomous vehicles to drive and behave._


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> More Waymos = More hate!!
> 
> Did you catch the hilarious spin in the article??!!
> 
> _Event that some criticism on the maturity of Waymo-technology surfaced and the hesitant behavior of Waymo cars was mentioned, the crash rates and the observed behavior of Waymo-vehicles tell a different story. They seem to perform exactly they way we want autonomous vehicles to drive and behave._


That is a blog post and doesn't qualify as an article. The author of that blog reminds me of one of "The Big Bang Theory" male main characters. Any of them.

Enjoy!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Funny, I saw literally the same Exact post in Sept 2017


Not from me.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

It’s a definite “GO” in Arizona.
Perseverance, dedicated R & D
Billions of $$$ in worldwide investment 
Assures the future success of this exciting
the technology.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> It's a definite "GO" in Arizona.
> Perseverance, dedicated R & D
> Billions of $$$ in worldwide investment
> Assures the future success of this exciting
> the technology.


incorrect


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> It's a definite "GO" in Arizona.
> Perseverance, dedicated R & D
> Billions of $$$ in worldwide investment
> Assures the future success of this exciting
> the technology.


Another username from Tomatopaste!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> It's a definite "GO" in Arizona.
> Perseverance, dedicated R & D
> Billions of $$$ in worldwide investment
> Assures the future success of this exciting
> the technology.


The Hindenburg was exciting too.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> All indications, like insider leaks, statements by reliable sources, and Waymo mass hiring, are following their historically predictable curve for an immediate major opening.
> 
> I am now convinced it's almost here.
> 
> ...


only 13 more days until you are officially wrong !!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> only 13 more days until you are officially wrong !!


RamzFanz do you know why me and so many others are "naysayers"?

It's not because we are dumb
It's not because we have our "head in the sand"
It's not because we are afraid of losing our job to a computer
It's not because we are ignorant of the progress of technology

It is because we run a micro version of a transportation company every single day and we know what is required (hint- it's a LOT) and we don't see Waymo doing the due diligence of addressing ALL these things.

And with spokesmen like The Tomato making asinine comments that doesn't help the cause either.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> RamzFanz do you know why me and so many others are "naysayers"?
> 
> It's not because we are dumb
> It's not because we have our "head in the sand"
> ...


Fact is: you're powerless 
The working poor in all societies have always been Powerless.

Governments, insurance companies and wealthy investors want SDC
And SDC they shall have, no matter what the powerless say or pray


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Fact is: you're powerless
> The working poor in all societies have always been Powerless.
> 
> Governments, insurance companies and wealthy investors want SDC
> And SDC they shall have, no matter what the powerless say or pray


Are you powerless in that Think Tank you work for Tomato?

PS- we miss Monica (your boss).

She was actually intelligent and funny. You're just mean and creepy


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tick. Tick. Tick. Time’s almost up.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Oooooo always almost almost almost almost




Almost here


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Tick. Tick. Tick. Time's almost up.


Technically he said October or November so to fully prove him wrong we wait til dec 1

To recap- I started posting on the autonomous thread of UP about a year ago and from the get-go there was this loudmouth by the name of Tomatopaste in the pocket of a group of real estate developers who would financially benefit of SDC taxis became as big as the iPhone.

So Tomatopaste not only made the insane proclaimatiins that SDC taxis are "right around the corner" from being "as big as the iPhone" but he even insulted all uber drivers saying they were about to be replaced by computers. He called them the "walking dead"

So... now that it's a year later and his wild claims are nowhere near being true... he vanishes. Popping up in new user names with only sparing comments now.

Pride goeth before the fall...


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You are obsessed with greg. Move on with life. Time will prove him and the fat man dead wrong


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> You are obsessed with greg. Move on with life. Time will prove him and the fat man dead wrong


I wouldn't say I'm obsessed with him. That makes me sound gay. Not that there's anything wrong with being gay....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> The Hindenburg was exciting too.


I heard it was !


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Btw I live in Kirkland very close to googles campus and I can tell you they are not doing any testing on the roads up here in any meaningful volume. Seen them twice in a year both being driven by an employee


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Technically he said October or November so to fully prove him wrong we wait til dec 1
> 
> To recap- I started posting on the autonomous thread of UP about a year ago and from the get-go there was this loudmouth by the name of Tomatopaste in the pocket of a group of real estate developers who would financially benefit of SDC taxis became as big as the iPhone.
> 
> ...


Oh okay.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Btw I live in Kirkland very close to googles campus and I can tell you they are not doing any testing on the roads up here in any meaningful volume. Seen them twice in a year both being driven by an employee


this is kirkland, washington ?

yeah, it's the same everywhere, the cars never drive themselves, it's always the human driving


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this is kirkland, washington ?
> 
> yeah, it's the same everywhere, the cars never drive themselves, it's always the human driving


yes. on waymos website they claim they are "testing" them up here. they aren't. at least not in any material fashion.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> yes. on waymos website they claim they are "testing" them up here. they aren't. at least not in any material fashion.


They have to go with the "testing" claim for now because these things aren't ready. It could take years to get out of test mode.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> So they have to pay for the self driving car and a human driver.
> 
> I think it's just recouping costs because if it pays for driver and car rates would have to double.
> 
> and after the first death 82,000 cars will be grounded.


They don't need a human driver.

"The first death" myth is laughable. 1.2 million died on the roads last year and we still have cars.



iheartuber said:


> Funny, I saw literally the same Exact post in Sept 2017


Not from me you didn't.



uberdriverfornow said:


> and i really thought ramz gave up on the sdc fantasty once and for all


SDC's have been live since May 2016. You need to update your insults.



uberdriverfornow said:


> only 13 more days until you are officially wrong !!


Now just 4 and I'm probably wrong. Waymo just started charging for their service which sounds to me like an intermediate step I didn't see coming. End of year is all but certain.



iheartuber said:


> RamzFanz do you know why me and so many others are "naysayers"?
> 
> It's not because we are dumb
> It's not because we have our "head in the sand"
> ...


It's funny that you accuse me of thinking those things yet you think them about people who are WAY more informed and smarter than you. Irony.



goneubering said:


> Tick. Tick. Tick. Time's almost up.


Yep, and it's probably a miss, but it won't be by much.



HotUberMess said:


> Oooooo always almost almost almost almost
> 
> Almost here


Technically, it's been here since May of 2016. That's when the first driverless cars hit the live road, carrying live passengers, with no human driving interface.



heynow321 said:


> Btw I live in Kirkland very close to googles campus and I can tell you they are not doing any testing on the roads up here in any meaningful volume. Seen them twice in a year both being driven by an employee


Since February they have gone from 5 million miles to 10 million. You may need to get your eyes checked. Oh, and many of those are now without drivers.



uberdriverfornow said:


> this is kirkland, washington ?
> 
> yeah, it's the same everywhere, the cars never drive themselves, it's always the human driving


Blatantly false.



goneubering said:


> They have to go with the "testing" claim for now because these things aren't ready. It could take years to get out of test mode.


They aren't testing. They are live.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jason, How would you know what is happening in Kirkland?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

*driver assist


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> *driver assist


False. Fully self-driving has been in use since May 2016. In the US they launched in 2017. Waymo just expanded its ridership and started charging for the service and is expected to be open to the general public this year.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> False. Fully self-driving has been in use since May 2016. In the US they launched in 2017.


Oh man I can't wait to ride in a mobile bodily fluid repository


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Oh man I can't wait to ride in a mobile bodily fluid repository


Messes can be instantly detected and charged for, just as they can be now. Fees prevent abuse.

We agree they are already here and have been since 2016, yes? Can we get past this?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Messes can be instantly detected and charged for, just as they can be now. Fees prevent abuse.


Instantlyyyyy lolol

Just like Uber cleaning fees have eliminated all abuse, huh?

DERP.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz,

I'm so tired of hearing how "SDCs are here"

Let's call a spade a spade: in every market they're in (Phoenix being the biggest) they're essentially beta testing.

There is still so far to go.

First, they have to start charging. Basically come out of beta test mode and into full launch. You said this would happen by "oct or nov of 2018". Now you're saying end of 2018. Talk about moving the goal posts!!

But that's not even the best part.

The best part is when Waymo does finally launch there are a million ways they can easily screw the pooch because guess what? we do this every single day and believe us when we tell you: logistics of a transpo company are HARD! Your reply to this? "They're not hard! They're so easy anyone can do it!" Um...ok.

What about the other huge hurdle staring Waymo in the face: What if people just don't teally give a rip about using the service? Your reply? "Oh they sure will they will they will!" Um... ok.

Time will tell.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> They don't need a human driver.
> 
> "The first death" myth is laughable. 1.2 million died on the roads last year and we still have cars.
> 
> ...


What does this "intermediate step" mean? Are you talking about this as a step before opening up to the public?
*
Waymo just started charging for their service which sounds to me like an intermediate step I didn't see coming.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Messes can be instantly detected and charged for, just as they can be now. Fees prevent abuse.
> 
> We agree they are already here and have been since 2016, yes? Can we get past this?


Sure, show us some video showing these things driving themselves without input from the driver for atleast, say, just a miniscule 15 minute or more, considering they have been on the roads for hundreds of thousands of miles. Surely you got video of atleast 15 minute in length showing these things driving themselves.

We'll wait right here for it.

Btw, you got 1 more week until you are officially wrong.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> False. Fully self-driving has been in use since May 2016. In the US they launched in 2017. Waymo just expanded its ridership and started charging for the service and is expected to be open to the general public this year.


 Uber does about 5 million trips a day. How many paid TNC self-driving trips without a safety driver are done per day on average? Has there been a _single_ paid TNC self-driving trip without a safety driver since May 2016?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> False. Fully self-driving has been in use since May 2016. In the US they launched in 2017. Waymo just expanded its ridership and started charging for the service and is expected to be open to the general public this year.


and a human is in the car and being paid in case anything goes wrong. There are not any driverless humanless vehicles on public roads.



RamzFanz said:


> They don't need a human driver.
> 
> "The first death" myth is laughable. 1.2 million died on the roads last year and we still have cars.
> 
> .


So it's a myth that Uber put it's self driving car program on hold nationwide because a SDC with a human safety driver killed a pedestrian?

and the ridiculous myth is that 1.2 million die on the roads every year.

the real number is about 37,000 which is less than 750 per state. If one out of every 300 people in the US were killed in a car accident a year no one would drive. I only know of 1 person who has died in a car accident and it was over 30 years ago. 24,000 do not die in each state on average per year in a car accident.

If 1.2 million died in car accidents the news would have to be twice as long to run the stories about car accident deaths.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_vehicle_fatality_rate_in_U.S._by_year


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> and a human is in the car and being paid in case anything goes wrong. There are not any driverless humanless vehicles on public roads.
> 
> So it's a myth that Uber put it's self driving car program on hold nationwide because a SDC with a human safety driver killed a pedestrian?
> 
> ...


"Road traffic accidents-the leading cause of death by injury and the tenth-leading cause of all deaths globally-now make up a surprisingly significant portion of the worldwide burden of ill-health. An estimated 1.2 million people are killed in road crashes each year, and as many as 50 million are injured, occupying 30 percent to 70 percent of orthopedic beds in developing countries hospitals.1 And if present trends continue, road traffic injuries are predicted to be the third-leading contributor to the global burden of disease and injury by 2020"

https://www.prb.org/roadtrafficaccidentsincreasedramaticallyworldwide/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> "Road traffic accidents-the leading cause of death by injury and the tenth-leading cause of all deaths globally-now make up a surprisingly significant portion of the worldwide burden of ill-health. An estimated 1.2 million people are killed in road crashes each year, and as many as 50 million are injured, occupying 30 percent to 70 percent of orthopedic beds in developing countries hospitals.1 And if present trends continue, road traffic injuries are predicted to be the third-leading contributor to the global burden of disease and injury by 2020"
> 
> https://www.prb.org/roadtrafficaccidentsincreasedramaticallyworldwide/


If that number is even real it says global, and it says estimates. if the numbers were as high as you say we would hear of 100s of car deaths daily on the news especially in large congested states like California, Florida, Texas and New York.

It's just not happening as you say. and yes the first car death with a driverless car without a safety driver will be a big hit for the industry and could cause the government to halt it.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> If that number is even real it says global, and it says estimates. if the numbers were as high as you say we would hear of 100s of car deaths daily on the news especially in large congested states like California, Florida, Texas and New York.
> 
> It's just not happening as you say. and yes the first car death with a driverless car without a safety driver will be a big hit for the industry and could cause the government to halt it.


It is global. That's what he was referring to.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> "Road traffic accidents-the leading cause of death by injury and the tenth-leading cause of all deaths globally-now make up a surprisingly significant portion of the worldwide burden of ill-health. An estimated 1.2 million people are killed in road crashes each year, and as many as 50 million are injured, occupying 30 percent to 70 percent of orthopedic beds in developing countries hospitals.1 And if present trends continue, road traffic injuries are predicted to be the third-leading contributor to the global burden of disease and injury by 2020"
> 
> https://www.prb.org/roadtrafficaccidentsincreasedramaticallyworldwide/


So Tomato, you think robots should drive cars because they're safer than human drivers. But I suppose all the money your real estate friends hope to make is not really the motivating factor right?

#hypocrite


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

*Ruth Porat - Alphabet, Inc.*

And then in terms of Waymo, in the third quarter, as I think you know, we extended our Early Rider Program to a larger group and we moved into very early days of commercialization. So we do now have people paying for rides and we're also testing pricing models.

I think the main point, we've said this repeatedly is that, we are intently focused on safety first and ensuring a great user experience. And so what that means is, we're really expanding the program methodically. We're taking an iterative approach as we continue to broaden the geographic footprint.

And then on top of that, as we've talked about on prior calls, we've been developing the B2B opportunity. So in Phoenix, as an example, we've been piloting with several partners who are sponsoring a service on behalf of their employees and customers. And again it's early days. So small revenues, but we're pleased to be testing this out as well, and then on top of that continuing to explore applying our technology for logistics and deliveries and for personal use vehicles and for last mile solutions for cities. So you can see a move in the third quarter. But as we said repeatedly, it's very early days and we are taking a very deliberate iterative approach to broadening it out.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/42...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Linux Geek said:


> Uber does about 5 million trips a day. How many paid TNC self-driving trips without a safety driver are done per day on average? Has there been a _single_ paid TNC self-driving trip without a safety driver since May 2016?


15 million.


----------

